# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Giúp em diệt mấy con VIRUS

## nguyennhu

bác nào giúp em diệt mấy con virus này với :emlaugh: . nó cứ tạo ra mấy cái tệp tin vớ vẩn ở trong các ổ đĩa hay trong usb cũng có. vd[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]himnguoilon.exe, dungxoa.exe, important.exe ...
tiện thể bác nào cho em cái phần mềm diệt virus ngon ngon tí (phù hợp với việc dùng internet). thanks !!!

----------


## kevin_cn08b

hix vi rut' đó thì cũng dễ diệt thui ma`. nhưng diệt bằng các phần mềm khác không ăn thua đâu bạn nên dùng kis 2010 đi. vừa tốt cho may' tính vừa duyệt web tốt

----------


## seonovaland

bạn dùng thử panda internet security thử coi sao, cái này tớ thấy nhẹ nhàng, dể sử dụng, lướ net nhẹ như bay!!, có bản dùng 30 ngày nè.
http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/windows7/
thanks!!

----------


## Ricky1990

nếu bạn biết dùng đĩa boot 9.9 thì vào diệt trong dos cho nhanh bạn à kd_legia01 nếu không được buzz mình chỉ cho

----------


## appsmart

bạn nên mua phần mềm diệt virus

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

diệt virus thì cũng đơn giản mà có gì đâu. phần mềm bạn đang dùng diệt là gì vậy? tớ có cái kaspersky 30 ngày nè có muốn dùng thử mà giết virus chơi ko pm tớ tớ gửi link cho nhé. có gì gửi mail cho tớ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## baothanh12345

> bác nào giúp em diệt mấy con virus này với :emlaugh: . nó cứ tạo ra mấy cái tệp tin vớ vẩn ở trong các ổ đĩa hay trong usb cũng có. vd[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]himnguoilon.exe, dungxoa.exe, important.exe ...
> tiện thể bác nào cho em cái phần mềm diệt virus ngon ngon tí (phù hợp với việc dùng internet). thanks !!!


 bạn có thể dùng 1 số phầm mềm diệt virus như kis, kav, norton, avg để scan virus.
nếu bạn dùng nét thì có thể đầu tư cái key kis hay kav.

----------


## nongdanseo

virut ban dùng đĩa bút diệt là chết hàng loạt.nhat là oot 11.0 khỏe lém

----------


## seovietdang

bạn dung phan mem avira antivirus đi chứ dùng bkavpro 2010 thi nó tự tao virus vào máy do' .mình cũng đang dùng avira nè diet virus ok

----------


## wapa

mấy virrus đó bkav home diệt sạch và ngon mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] download bkav về diệt xong remove cũng được

----------


## clean190914

mọi người cho mình hỏi đây có phải là máy đã nhiễm virus gì hay ko

mình nghi mấy cái svchost.exe kia là virus có phải ko các bạn.tiện đây cho mình hỏi có ai chuyên gia diệt virus cho mình yahoo để kết nối team viewer nhé. thanks!

----------

